# Grad School Personal Statement



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm determined to do the GRE and my personal statement to apply for grad school by the end of summer.

I'm studying vocab for the GRE at the moment and brainstorming for the personal statement - but I'm stuck.

Does anyone have advice? I've gotten help books from the library but they're not helping that much.

My mom thinks writing about doing what I've done despite my SA (research work and whatnot) would be good, but I think that would be a double edged sword - why would a grad school take on a person who struggles to do normal things when they could have someone normal?
I think its too risky.

I'd love any advice.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought schools loved the whole overcoming adversity thing... If you do use it, you need to show how you had to fight against SA for what you achieved, altho i would be careful to not mention any common things that cause anxiety- while it may seem to you that public speaking is worse/more anxiety producing for you because of SA, it could be easily shrugged off as normal.

If you can find examples of what other people used, use it as a template. Replace their problem (bad childhood, poor, minority, blind, deaf) with SA, and fill in your experience to fit. You want to get the same point across, you were at a disadvantage and you overcame it to achieve...whatever.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been thinking about the same thing even though I haven't decided if I'm going to apply yet. I had one really bad year before I got diagnosed with SA/ADHD (which was, in fact, why I went to the doctor in the first place). I don't know if I should justify that or hope they don't care.

People with mental disorders are protected against discrimination under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). However, the university admissions board is still susceptible to subconscious prejudice and they might see you as a liability to some degree. I doubt you want to get into legal battles trying to prove this is true if in fact you do end up having a reason to believe you were discriminated against. (This article is about ADHD, but I think the same idea applies http://www.additudemag.com/adhd/article/824.html)

I think it also depends on the level of accommodations you received and expected. My school never knew about my diagnoses because I never notified them as I felt I could make it with only medication and the free counseling sessions they offered (and I did). I'm guessing you never told your school either? So maybe we could spin that around and say, "See, we had this problem but we overcame it without the accommodations you give everyone else." That way the problem of seeming like a liability is no longer there.

Good luck!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Overcoming personal obstacles is usually a great topic; however, SA is not generally understood well by others, so I do agree that it may be too risky by the mere fact most people can relate to the magnitude of the disorder (unlike blindness, deafness, etc.).


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think it is a good idea. Unless you can convincingly show that you have overcome the weakness (i.e. anxiety) and that it won't interfere with your work, the admission people will have doubts as to whether you are prepared for grad school.

It has potential to hurt a lot and has questionable benefits...


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I won't be applying for grad school for another two years so I don't know that much about. I would think though that grad school is a little bit beyond the "overcoming adversity" fad, that's more of an undergrad thing. You should probably talk more about where you're going then where you've been. Talk about your research work and independent studies and your goals for the future. You're gonna want to show that you're mentally prepared.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Definitely *NO* to writing about SAD in your personal statement.

You should talk about your strengths and not volunteer any information that could make you look bad (e.g. mental health).

I think the adversity angle is gimmicky. It comes off like you're trying earn sympathy points with the committee.

Moms are delusional when it comes to their own kids and are a terrible source for unbiased advice.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys.



bowlingpins said:


> I don't think it is a good idea. Unless you can convincingly show that you have overcome the weakness (i.e. anxiety) and that it won't interfere with your work, the admission people will have doubts as to whether you are prepared for grad school.
> 
> It has potential to hurt a lot and has questionable benefits...


And I can't show that. I agree, more harm than good is likely.



Mr. Frostie said:


> Definitely *NO* to writing about SAD in your personal statement.
> 
> You should talk about your strengths and not volunteer any information that could make you look bad (e.g. mental health).
> 
> I think the adversity angle is gimmicky. It comes off like you're trying earn sympathy points with the committee.


Those were my worries - thanks. I'm going to try and come up with something else for sure.



> Moms are delusional when it comes to their own kids and are a terrible source for unbiased advice.


:lol I have to agree with that.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Grad schools look for someone who is COMMITTED to the program. They don't want fluffy stuff in there. You should talk about the subject you will be studying and why you want to study it further. You have to show a real interest in the subject.

Source: me, got into grad school


----------

